# Newbie with lots of Qs



## Elisa (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be traveling on The Capital.

I supposedly have a reserved seat, but there's no seat number like with airplanes, so do I just sit anywhere?

I thought I'd just chance the reclining seat because I've slept in my husband's Lazy Boy due to acid reflux, but do the train seats recline as far?

I think I read somewhere that pillows are no longer provided, is the recliner's built-in pillow good enough or should I bring a mini?

I think that's all I have to ask, for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome!

You may be directed to a particular car when you board (so that people going to the same station are seated near each other), but you should be able to pick a seat from there. Sometimes (particularly if the train is going to be completely full) the car attendant will have a loading plan and give you a certain seat number.

The seat back reclines as far, but the bottom of the seat remains in place, so it is a little different than a recliner at home.

I'd bring a small pillow.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2015)

You may also want to bring a lite blanket or throw as the AC can sometimes make the car a meat locker @ night! One of those small travel neck pillows is also a handy item.

Try to get a window seat, you can see out better, and also lean against the bulkhead for support! Also avoid seats on the end of the car by the sliding doors right by the staircase since the lights shine all night there!

The seats behind the staircase and in front of it have more leg room, but don't have a folding tray table. ( like on an airline)

The regular seats have an adjustable foot rest and a leg support platform that make the seat almost like a recliner! Be aware there is no armrest between the double seats!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 2, 2015)

I would bring one of those neck pillows for support like you need when flying. Incase you are seated near an all night light or a passenger who ready all night, bring one of the airline eye covers so you can fall asleep easier. Depending on where you are boarding and when you are traveling, you could find the assigned coach car nearly full. Also, the Attendant will usually hold back some seats for families traveling together, especially in peak travel months. The seats are wide, recline, have foot support, but no center arm rest. Generally, the CL has three Coach cars next to the SSL, great scenic views after Connellsville going along the rivers through the Allegheny Mountains.

Have a great trip.


----------



## wjh2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The views while riding the CL are pretty good if you're heading east. In my opinion heading towards Chicago aren't all that great.  I do agree that going through the Alleghenies and the rivers are hard to beat. One of these days I would like to take the CL in the fall.

I can't offer any other tips than what is posted. I rode the CL twice and both times were in a roommette. Both ways were very pleasant.

The diner has some pretty good food. I especially enjoyed the salmon dinner, the steak dinner, and the omelet for breakfast.


----------



## City of Miami (Jun 9, 2015)

A reserved seat just means you have a guaranteed seat on that train on that day, unlike Greyhound for instance. Depending on where you board, you may be able to take any empty seat you want or you may be given an assigned seat by the car attendant on the platform.


----------

